# Balmoral - 3rd November early AM



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Happy birthday Michael. Nice little session there.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy B'day Gatesy and top stuff mate, geez it must have been hard to Peddle back to the beach and leave the action still turned on behind you. Breakfast waiting at home as well :shock: a top morning and a great girl. All the best mate.

Oh and nice piccie's to.

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYBPXr8AAGTfgEASQaeACKugFgo////wMAE0zbYiZNBE2o2JNpADTaQGQDU0yEyGoaG0g0DIaaBoGmiU9TyJ6jEBoAMgaaBZBAAQmpaAwOEMuxQf5wJIemJeasXi45qV70xQZgWA0irFpV9aDlcTywbyPNxsB9kRL0paggrJgEtw0LArumcphfklEGuZvNFUiY7UTyIOWE8RMDmJAI6OdIJFAgoWhhcDqrX4VpKUDG98b4BHkGedGFRSZlUKUjeo3tpFt61JTgEiK3KY4glz1oUnBEGwoPRRH2g55LVfra1BYIGcnhDuDw+KSWURTUxtTg+clkE0qLD2xSWkmpEAMzEgntrfZaKLyvlKEKhtBqdP2JRcpYbFUxIHNZJKnVrMwys0kmmewgxwuXIVMHFmCmDAgRKKQghhzcqAba8qJ0UGEcJ5aEXWxf50f4u5IpwoSEAnr1+A


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well done mate. I think you got the best of the conditions for the next few days..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Can remember your last birthday being posted and hard to believe another year has gone by, and hope the day continues as good as the days start mate with maybe a coldie in celebration, this maroon will quaff one in celebration of the event :wink:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

happy birthday gatsey!

Great to have a good session on the water with breakfast waiting......I will be telling my wife this story!

Ash


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Good on'ya Gatesy

Green with envy reading this whilst sat in the US.

I usually set out from Balmoral with all sorts of intentions to getting out to Middle Head and end up being distracted by the fish a 1/4 of the way there. Looks as if you have fallen for the spell also.

Have made it out to the yellow mooring cans once, that is about as far I have got in about 3 or 4 trips out of Balmoral.

Looks as if the Frenzy turned out to be a gun HB for you, I love how tight they shimmy and about 1/2 the price of a Rapala can't go wrong with them. I had a slightly bigger version (3") of the ones I have currently and it was mustard. I think it dived a bit deeper probably around 8 feet lost it to a "bite off" just off the Naval Wharf and have not been able to replace it, checked out the tackle store here as I think it may be where I bought it but they didnt have anything in stock.

If anyone has any info on Berkeley Frenzy's would appreciate a heads up, I think that BigW may stock them could anyone confirm that.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hi lloyd. yes BIG W stocks them, I've never really rated them all that good as the ones I've used have always swam crooked and keep popping up out of the water :? Maybe I just got a dud batch..

the quality of the hooks is also a bit suspect for bigger fish, but at around $5 a lure they are fairly cheap and will do the job on aggressive fish like tailor


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Michael, good report mate and a top day on the best Harbour in the world. The biggest thing i miss about Sydney is that magnificent harbour.

Davey, I have had a few not swim but they have always responded to some tuning. Given the price of them I don't expect them to be tank tested and factory tuned so I don't mind doing it myself. I have been stocking up on them lately as they are $3.83 in Big W down here at the moment.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Well Done Gatesy, good birthday present too.

Come to think of it, I figure the fish of Sydney Harbour owe me a few birthday presents, seeing how I've been feeding them for a number of years now!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Happy birthday mate 8)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday & well done mate!

Love these salt reports, eventually ill get some on my yak but till then tales of terror trevs will do me my man, keep em comming! :twisted:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Is that a Silver PB on ya BD Gatesy? Cheers all around


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gatesy.


----------

